# GTR32 wallpaper



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Being a a bit of an R32 nerd, I have to say that I'm starting to build a nice little collection of some cracking hi-res GTR32 photos to use as desktop wallpapers. I've done a search on here and although there's the odd thread here and there with a piccy or two I thought that it'd be a good idea to draw all such GTR32 photos together in one place (plus it'll REALLY p1ss of an dial-up members  ).

I'll be uploading my own images to some webspace hopefully tonight and will post the images here (rather than just links) for others to snaffle as they see fit.

I'll apologise now if anyone sees their own photos in my collection (and if you REALLY insist I'll then remove them from the webspace).
So come on - show us your wallpaper-quality R32 GT-R photos 

Jim


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Show me yours, and ill show u mine


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Here's one mate.









Mick


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Well my favourites so far are:


----------



## chch34 (Feb 7, 2005)

oh that blue R32 with the bonnet scoop and big TE37s is SOOO nice, thats a great pic!!! thanks!!!


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

I like the second one down so much, I chose it as my avatar, ages ago!!!


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

My fave is that r33 in the Gib tuning poster.How can I get more pics of that car?It is sex  :smokin:


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

from the do-luck webste mate


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

Totalburnout said:


> from the do-luck webste mate


Hehe thanks Matey


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Come on then guys - show me what you've got :smokin: 


Errr...perhaps I should rephrase that. "Show us your hi-res R32 piccies!"


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

link in my sig! 

Ive got 3mb hi-res versions too if you want.


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

is that a do luck kit on the 33 in the group pik?


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Not that exciting but I have the 3MB originals if you want them.


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Sweet


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

On the track (with the same Ab-Flug bumper as Ged (Knight) only this one has the spot's in :










Some of mine - dunno if they've be classed as "desktop wallpaper" type photo's (will be doing some better ones soon - just waiting for some new equipment to arrive) :


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

I neeeeeeeed a single-line number plate :smokin:


----------



## Jebu (Jun 17, 2002)

I got some hi-res pics of my R32 on my website, could be used as a wallpaper i guess...

they are 800x600, if you'd like a bigger size just let me know

www.jebu-my.com


PS: DAZ - I just love those pics of your car :smokin:


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Hi Reza,

Seeing your old ride bringing a lump in your throat is it?   
Just hurry up and get that apartment sorted and get that 33! :   

PS nothing through the post yet.     


Can anyone host a piccy or two for me?


----------



## Jebu (Jun 17, 2002)

(Off topic) Sorry Scott!! Was planning to get your stuff sometime this weekend or the next  

I can host your pics, just email them over


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Jebu said:


> (Off topic) Sorry Scott!! Was planning to get your stuff sometime this weekend or the next


No probs.  



Jebu said:


> I can host your pics, just email them over


I'll send some tonight.

Cheers mate.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Jebu said:


> PS: DAZ - I just love those pics of your car :smokin:


Cheers mate


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Here you go then.  Thought I'd better put a couple up as that other one of my car on the first page looks mega-pixelly, (if that's a word). I kinda messed up when fart-arsing around with that one on the PC.

I still haven't quite grasped the correlation between picture size and picture resolution though. Is it always at 72dpi regardless, or can you have a physically smaller picture, (on screen anyway), that has a higher resolution that a larger picture?  

Anyway......



















and to really hack off the 56k ers.....


----------

